# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  الهاشميون: جلالة المغفور له بإذن الله الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه

## معاذ ملحم

*المغفور له باذن الله جلالة الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب اللة ثراه*








*بداية حياته*

*ولد في عمّان في 14**نوفمبر سنة 1935م ، وكان الابن البكر لطلال بن عبدالله والأميرة زين الشرف بنت جميل**، وكان له اختان هما أسماء التي ماتت صغيرة و بسمة ، وثلاث إخوة هم محمد و محسن**الذي مات صغيرا والحسن، تلقى تعليمه الابتدائي في عمّان في الكلية العلمية**الإسلامية ثم انتقل إلى الاسكندرية حيث درس في كلية فكتوريا ، وبعدها سافر إلى**بريطانيا ليدرس في أكاديمية ساندهيرست العسكرية الملكية عام 1950م**.*

*تتويجه*

*في 20 يوليو, عام 1951م, ذهب الملك عبد الله بن**الحسين "الاول" إلى القدس ليؤدي صلاة الجمعة في المسجد الاقصى مع حفيده الامير حسين**، وفي طريقه إلى المسجد، تم اغتيال عبد الله بسلاح ناري اطلقه مصطفى شكري عشي**.* *فارداه قتيلاً على درجات الحرم القدسي. توج الابن الاكبر لعبد الله الملك طلال بن**عبد الله كخلف لوالده ، ولكن خلال عام ، اجبره البرلمان الأردني على التنحي بسبب**مرض الم به طويلا ، فاعلن ابنه الامير حسين ملكا على الأردن في 11 اغسطس سنة 1952م**وكان عمره آنذاك 17 سنة ولم يكن يبلغ السن القانونية ، فشُكّل مجلسا للوصاية على**العرش ، وتم تتويجه ملكا في 2 مايو عام 1953م**.*

*حياته*

*اصطدم من موقعه كملك في الأردن مع المد الثوري الذي**طغى على الساحة العربية مع إنتصار حركة الضباط الأحرار في مصر في يوليو عام 1952م ،**فكان منه ان عرّب قيادة الجيش العربي الأردني عام 1956م والذي من ضمنها كان إعفاء**جلوب باشا من مهامّه (تعريب قيادة الجيش العربي) ، وخاض جيشه في حرب 1967م التي خسر**خلالها الضفة الغربية للأردن ،كما خاض الجيش الأردني في عهده معركة الكرامة مع**إسرائيل والتي انتصر فيها الجيش العربي الاردني رغم ضعف امكانيته ان ذاك** .* 

*انجازاته*

*على مستوى التطوير الإنساني، كثّف**الملك حسين جهده في بداية فترة حكمه عام 1950م في تطوير شبكات الماء والكهرباء**وشبكات الصرف التي كانت متوفرة لـ 10% فقط من سكان الأردن ، وصلت تلك النسبة إلى** 99%* *في نهاية فترة حكمه ، وفي عام 1960م كان المستوى التعليمي للشعب الأردني متدني،**إذ كانت نسبة المتعلمين تصل إلى 33% من الاردنيين ، اما في عام 1996م فوصلت النسبة**إلى 85.5% ، وفي عام 1961م ، كان معدل السعرات الحرارية المتوفرة للفرد الاردني عن**طريق الأغذية تقدّر بـ 2198 سعرة حرارية ، حيث ارتفعت هذه النسبة عام 1992م لتصل**إلى 3022 سعرة حرارية بزيادة نسبتها 37.5% . وتشير احصائيات اليونيسيف انه ما بين**عامي 1981 و 1991م ، حظي الأردنيون بأقل معدل وفيات الاطفال في سنتهم الاولى ، حيث**انخفضت نسبة وفيات الأطفال من 70 حالة وفاة في الالف عام 1981م إلى 37 حالة في**الالف عام 1991م ، اي بانخفاض 47**%.*

*هواياته*

*كان حسين طيارا متميزا حيث قاد طائرته الخاصة عدة**مرات ، كما كان قائد دراجات نارية وسائق سيارات سباق بارع، احب الرياضات المائية،**التزلج، التنس، كما كان هاوي راديو ومعروف باسم** jy1* *فيها ، وتصفح الانترنت، كان**مطلعا في قراءاته على العلاقات السياسية، التاريخ، القانون الدولي، العلوم العسكرية**، وفنون الطيران، كما كان حسين موضوع عدة كتب ، ثلاثة منها من تأليفه هي كتاب مشاغل**الملوك (1962)م والذي تناول طفولته وسنوات حكمه الأولى وكتاب حربي مع إسرائيل عام** (1969)**م وكتاب مهنتي كملك**.*

*حياته**الشخصية*

*تزوج الحسين اربع مرات، وزوجاته الاربع هم*

*الشريفة**دينا بنت عبد الحميد، ابنة عم من الدرجة الثالثة لوالده الملك طلال، ولدت في مصر ،**خريجة جامعة كامبريدج ، ومحاضرة سابقة في الادب الانجليزي في جامعة القاهرة. تزوجا**في 19 أبريل 1955. وكان عمرها عند الزواج 26 سنة، في حين كان عمره هو 19 سنة**.* *وانفصلا في عام 1956 ليتم الطلاق في عام 1957م وانجب منها**:* 
*الأميرة عاليه** (**مواليد 1956م): تزوجت أول مرة عام (1977م، وتطلقت عام 1987م) من سيد ناصر ميرزا**.* *وثاني مرة عام 1988م من سيد محمد الصالح**.* 
*انطوانيت غاردينر وهي ابنة نقيب**بريطاني متقاعد (والتر پرسي غاردينر) كان يعمل في الأردن. وتزوجها في 25 مايو عام** 1961.* *وغير اسمها إلى الأميرة منى الحسين في 30 يناير عام 1962م، ولم تحصل على لقب**ملكة لعدم اعتناقها الإسلام. طلقها عام 1972م. وأنجب منها**:* 
*الأمير عبد الله** (**مواليد عام 1962م) وهو الذي أصبح ملكا على الأردن عقب وفاة والده**.* 
*الأمير فيصل** (**مواليد 1963م**)* 
*الأميرة عائشة (مواليد 1968م**)* 
*الأميرة زين (مواليد 1968م**)* 
*علياء بهاء الدين طوقان (1948م - 1977م). (الملكة علياء). لقت مصرعها في حادث**تحطم هليكوپتر. وقد أنجب منها**:* 
*الأميرة هيا (مواليد 1972م): تزوجت الشيخ محمد**بن راشد آل مكتوم**.* 
*الأمير علي (مواليد 1975م): تزوج ابنة الأخضر الإبراهيمي،**ريم، ولهم ابنة الأميرة جليلة بنت علي وإبن الأمير عبد الله بن علي**.* 
*وتبنّت**عبير ، من مواليد 1972م ، وذلك بعام 1976م**.* 
*إليزابيث نجيب حلبي ، وغير اسمها**إلى نور الحسين التي أنجبت له**:* 
*الأمير حمزة (مواليد 1980م**)* 
*الأمير هاشم** (**مواليد 1981م) تزوج من كريمة الشيخ السعودي محمد بن إبراهيم أبو نيان*
*الأميرة**إيمان (مواليد 1983م**)* 
*الأميرة راية (مواليد 1986م**)* 

*وفاته*

*نجا الحسين من عدة محاولات اغتيال ، وفي 7 فبراير**عام 1999م ، توفي اثر اصابته بسرطان في جهازه البولي ، وكان قد عانى من السرطان**لعدة سنوات ، وكان يزور مشفى مايو كلينيك في روتشستر في ولاية مينيسوتا الامريكة**بشكل دوري للعلاج ، وقبل موته بوقت قصير ، غير وصيته باعلانه ابنه عبد الله بن**الحسين خلفا له بدل اخاه الحسن بن طلال ، وكان الملك حين وفاته . وظهر ذلك في**جنازته التي سجلها التاريخ على انها واحدة من أكثر الجنازات حضورا**للزعماء**.*

*وحضر جنازته قادة الدول العربية وقادة الدول الغربية في ذلك الوقت**ورؤساء سابقين عدد ، من بينهم بل كلينتون وجورج بوش الاب وجيمي كارتر وجيرالد فورد**، وعكس حضور الرؤساء الامريكيين العلاقات المتينة والمتميزة التي ربطته بالولايات**الامريكية المتحدة منذ فترة ايزنهاور ، وكانت النظرة الاخيرة قد القيت على الملك في**القاعة الملكية للاسرة الحاكمة**.*

*ارسلت بريطانيا رئيس وزرائها طوني بلير**والأمير تشارلز ، وحضر الرئيس الفرنسي جاك شيراك والمستشار الالماني جيرهارد شرودر** .* *وجمعت الجنازة شخصيات متعددة ، من بينها الرئيس السوري حافظ الاسد و الرئيس**اليمني علي عبدالله صالح والقائد الفلسطيني ياسر عرفات، كما جاء رئيس الحكومة**الاسرائيلية في ذلك الوقت بنيامين نتنياهو ،حيث وصف نتنياهو الصهيوني المتطرف يوم**وفات الحسين حين قال**((* *لقد مات اليوم الزعيم الوحيد الذي كنت**أخشاه في الشرق الأوسط )) ـ*

*ارسل الرئيس الليبي معمر القذافي ابنه**الاكبر، وحضر الرئيس التشيكي فاتسلاف هافيل والرئيس الروسي بوريس يلتسن، رغم كون**كلاهما مريضين بشكل جدي، وحضر يلتسن رغم نصائح اطبائه بعدم الذهاب، وطبقا للمصادر**الاردنية الرسمية، عاد يلتسن إلى الوطن قبل الموعد المقرر لاسباب صحية*




*انجب الملك حسين ابنه الاكبر عبد الله الثاني بن**الحسين*

*تعتبر الأسرة المالكة الأردنية من الهاشميين آل البيت*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

في ذكرى وفاة الحسين اغلى الرجال






*الان فقط صدقت قول الشاعر نقل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهوى ... ما الحب الا للحبيب الأول...* 
*فقد مرت تسع سنوات منذ ذلك اليوم ... و لا زال حبه في القلب يكبر ... تسع سنوات مرت و لا زال طيفه في البال يوميا يخطر ... تسع سنوات مرت ... و لو مر تسعون سيبقى الاب و الأخ و المثل الأعلى و قصة الحب و صانع الوطن!* 

*قبل تسع سنوات في مثل هذا اليوم بكى الأردنيون كلهم فقدان رب الأسرة و شيخ العشيرة .. بكوا مختار الحارة و راد الغارة ... بكوا عشرة السنين .و استذكروا مسيرة نصف قرن من حكم العدل و عفة اللسان و صوت العقل ... و النفس الطيبة المسامحة ... بكينا كثيرا .... بكينا حتى غرق شارع المدينة الطبية بدموع صادقة طاهرة ذرفها الجميع من نور الحسين الى أصغر طفل ... أذكر تعليقا أبكاني قالته إمرأة عجوز بصوت متهدج على التلفاو قبل ليلة من وفاته (( جينا نوقف مع اللى كان واقف جنبنا و بظهرنا طول هالسنين )) .... و هذا هو الحسين العظيم ... باني الديرة و راعي المسيرة ... الأب الحاني و القائد الباني...* 

*أذكر أننا كنا هناك عند المدينة الطبية ، ثم أعادونا الى المدرسة قبل الظهر ... عندما دخلت الساحة رأيت العلم منكسا فعرفت أنه سلم الروح ... و تذكرت جملة واحدة قالها في تموز من العام الذي مضى حين أعلن أنه مصاب بسرطان اللمفاوي (( أطمئن الأهل ، حتى لو سمعوا سرطان و لمفاوي و غيره ، إذا اجتاجونا ترى الطائرة قريبة و الحمدلله و كلها بضع ساعات و نكون بينهم في عمان إن شاء الله )) ... أي قائد عربي يخاطب شعبه بهذا الصدق و الوفاء و الحب و الحس بالمسؤولية ؟؟ و أي قائد عربي إنحنى أمام جثمانه رؤساء الولايات المتحدة و روسيا و أوروبا و الصين و ماليزيا و إيران و اليابان؟؟* 

*نعم ... يكبر حب الحسين كل يوم في قلوبنا ... يكبر مع كل إنجاز نراه لأنه هو من علمنا أن الوطن كبير بأهله الطيبين ، قوي بعزة نفسه ز بكرامة أبنائه ، علمنا أننا أمة واحدة و شعب واحد و أخافنا حين قال أن من يتجاوز الوحدة الوطنية عدوه الى يوم الدين ... بحبه و حكمته صار عنوان كرامتنا و حافظ كراماتنا ، كفل أينامنا و رفع هاماتنا ... كسب حب الجميع لأنه لم يأت الى الحكم على ظهر دبابة و لم يسفك قطرة دم واحدة و لا فاز بانتخابات ال ( 100%) بل أقسم اليمين ملكا دستوريا و عاش محبوبا جماهيريا و مات رجلا أسطوريا...* 

*يوم و داعه كان قمة كونية ... لم تستطع الأمم المنحدة أن تجمع من جمعهم الحسين في وفاته ... حافظ الأسد مع نتنياهو ، و مندوب صدام مع رئيس إيران ... الهند مع الباكستان ... ولي عهد خادم الحرمين مع مندوب البابا ... علماء الدين مسلمين و مسيحيين و يهود ... واحد و أربعون رئيس دولة و مثلهم من مندوبي باقي الدول هنا في عمان في يوم واحد جاءوا ليقولوا وداعا لرجل لم تنحني قامته الا لله الواحد القهار...* 

*أحيانا أشعر أننا قتلناه بحبنا ... فهو لم يتمالك عواطفه حين خرجنا نستقبله حين عودته من مايوكلينيك فأطل علينا من سقف سيارته بالبرد و المطر ليرد التحية بمثلها و هو في نقص من المناعة ... لكنه الحسين الذي يأبى أن يعامل شعبه من وراء حجاب فهو لم يقفل في وجههم يوما أي باب ... أحيانا أخرى كثيرة أشعر أننا قد ظلمناه ... فالحسين أكبر من خبر على صفحات جرائد يوم ميلاده و وفاته ... الحسين سيرة عطرة و قصة إعجاز في بناء وطن يجب أن تدرس في المدارس و الجامعات و يجب أن تنقل من جيل الى جيل كما ترضع الأم الحليب لولدها!* 

*اليوم الذكرى التاسعة ليوم الوفاء و البيعة ... و فيها نبايع روح الحسين أن نبقى الأوفياء لسيرته و مسيرته المبشرين برسالته رسالة الحق و العدل و الخير و التقدم والتسامح و السلام .. المنذورين لخدمة الأردن الغالي .. وفاء وولاء و انتماء ... لا رياء و لا متاجرة و لا نفاقا .. و أن ندخل الفرحة إلى روحه الصافية العربية الأصيلة بأن نزيد الإنجاز و تكتب مزيدا من صفحات قصة الانجاز الأردني التي سيبقى هو صاحب الحرف الأوضح بين سطورها...* 

*يقي في قلبي شيئ واحد أقوله في ذكراه و أشياء كثيرة لا يستطيع اللسان أن يصفها كما هي في القلب ، جملة واحدة أتذكرها كلما تعرضت سيرة الحسين للطعن من مغرض أو للمز من ثورجي تقدمي ... و أتذكرها كلما غمز عن الوطن حاقد و كلما لحن بالقراءة مجاهد ... جملة هزنتي و أنا طالب في الصف العاشر في ذلك الوقت ... يوم وفاة الحسين قرأت في زاوية لقطات في إحدى الصحف ... نقلا عن إحدى وكالات الأنباء وصف نتنياهو الصهيوني المتطرف للحسين يوم وفاته حين قال (( لقد مات اليوم الزعيم الوحيد الذي كنت أخشاه في الشرق الأوسط )) !! و من بعد هذا القول فليصمت أشباه الرجال!!* 

*أبو عبدالله ... يرحمك الله!*

*أيها المرتحل إالى جنة الجنان*
*أقرئ الحسين منا السلام ..*
*و بلغه منا عظيم الامتنان*
*و أخبره عنا سيرنا للأمام*

*و طمئنه ، بلده واحة للأمان*
*بفضله من بعد رب الأنام*
*و أعلمه أنّـا تكابرنا على الأحزان*
*و أننا على نهجه نواصل الأيام*

*يقودنا عبدالله و من حوله الفرسان*
*لنحقق و معنا روحه الأحلام ...*
*و أنا مهما طال بنا الزمان*
*لن ننسى ... حسيننا الملك الإنسان*

*"علي الدباس"*




*و اذ تك شمس العروبة تغرب .. فأنت الحسين زعيم المشرق*

*نور النزاهة فيك فأنت تلهب .. أصيل عريق كجواد أبلق*

*محياك السوي للعدو مرعب .. فخذله أبدآ لن ننتقي*

*فحديث الناس للعقل مسهب .. فانه للجهل غير مفارق*

*وقولك للانام لنفسي مذهب .. كمسلم وابن حنبل و البيهقي*

*بمكارمك قلدت القدس و يثرب .. كالسلط و عجلون و المفرق*

*فأنت بالبطحاء مثل يضرب .. فلا مكان لخلاف فتفرق*

*وفي الكرامة كان غرابهم ينعب .. ليست كأحد بل كالخندق*

*و كلنا كنا وراءك نركب .. من جيش ومن كتيبة ومن فيلق*

*وفوق رأسك كان الطير يطرب .. ألا طاب لك عصافير تزقزق*

*شبيه أنت بمركب نركب .. اذا ما أخذ كبر الفارق*

*تحملنا فوق درب يذهب .. لحاضر ممتع و مستقبل مشرق*

*فأنت الحسين تاجك شاحب .. ان كان على رأس غيرك يرتقي*




*رحمك الله سيدي ... لن ننساك ابدا*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أقدم لكم مقطع فيديو عن الملك الحسين King Hussein 


 
عميد آل هاشم  
الإنسان أغلى ما نملك 
سيد القوم 
أقوى الرجال 
بكت الطيور على فراقك يا سيدي 
ستبقى محفور بالقلوب و الاذهان 




 


*يقي في قلبي شيئ واحد أقوله في ذكراه و أشياء كثيرة لا يستطيع* *اللسان أن يصفها كما هي في القلب ، جملة واحدة أتذكرها كلما تعرضت سيرة الحسين* *للطعن من مغرض أو للمزح من ثورجي تقدمي ... و أتذكرها كلما غمز عن الوطن حاقد و كلما* *لحن بالقراءة مجاهد ... جملة هزنتي و أنا طالب في الصف الخامس في ذلك الوقت ... يوم* *وفاة الحسين قرأت في زاوية لقطات في إحدى الصحف ... نقلا عن إحدى وكالات الأنباء* *وصف نتنياهو الصهيوني المتطرف للحسين يوم وفاته حين قال: (( لقد مات اليوم الزعيم* *الوحيد الذي كنت أخشاه في الشرق الأوسط** )) !!* 

*و من بعد هذا**القول فليصمت أشباه الرجال**!!*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[align=center]
*يا سيدي اسعف فمي ( في ذكرى المغفور له الحسين بن طلال )*



**



*

*


*يا سيدي أسعف فمي* 





*يا سيدي أسعف فمي ليقولا ...............في عيد مولدك الجميل جميلا* 


*أسعف فمي يطلعك حرا ناطفا .........عسلا، وليس مداهنا معسولا* 


*يا أيها الملك الأجل مكانة ............بين الملوك، ويا أعز قبيلا* 


*يا ابن الهواشم من قريش أسلفوا ....جيلا بمدرجة الفخار، فجيلا* 


*نسلوك فحلا من فحول قدموا .....أبدا شهيد كرامة وقتيلا* 


*لله درك من مهيب وادع .......نسر يطارحه الحمام هديلا* 


*يدني البعيد من القريب سماحة ....ويؤلف الميئوس والمأمولا* 


*يا ملهما جاب الحياة مسائلا .....عنها، وعما ألهمت مسؤولا* 


*يهديه ضوء العبقري كأنه ......يستل منها سرها المجهولا* 


*يرقى الجبال مصاعبا ترقى به .....ويعاف للمتحدرين سهولا* 


*ويقلب الدنيا الغرور فلا يرى .....فيها الذي يرضي الغرور فتيلا* 


*خبر بها المتأكلين قصاعهم ....نهما، وبؤس حطامها مأكولا* 


*يا مبرئ العلل الجسام بطبه ....تأبى المروءة أن تكون عليلا* 


*أنا في صميم الضارعين لربهم .....ألا يريك كريهة، وجفيلا* 


*والضارعات معي، مصائر أمة ....ألا يعود بها العزيز ذليلا* 


*فلقد أنرت طريقها وضربته ....مثلا شرودا يرشدا الضليلا* 


*وأشعت فيها الرأي لا متهيبا .....نقدا، ولا مترجيا تهليلا*


*ياسيدي ومن الضمير رسالة.....يمشي إليك بها الضمير رسولا*


*حجج مضت، وأعيده في هاشم....: قولا نبيلا، يستميح نبيلا*


*يا ابن الذين تنزلت ببيوتهم.....سور الكتاب، ورتلت ترتيلا*


*الحاملين من الأمانة ثقلها......لا مصعرين، ولا أصاغر ميلا*


*والطامسين من الجهالة غيهبا .....والمطلعين من النهى قنديلا*


*والجاعلين بيوتهم وقبورهم....للسائلين عن الكرام دليلا*


*شدت عروقك من كرائم هاشم ....بيض نمين خديجة وبتولا*


*وحنت عليك من الجدود ذؤابة .....رعت الحسين وجعفرا وعقيلا*


*هذي قبور بني أبيك ودورهم.....يملأن عرضا في الحجاز وطولا*


*ما كان حج الشافعين إليهم .....في المشرقين طفالة وفضولا* 


*حب الألى سكنوا الديار يشفهم ....فيعاودون طلولها تقبيلا* 


*يا ابن النبي، وللملوك رسالة، ....من حقها بالعدل كان رسولا* 


*قسما بمن أولاك أفضل نعمة .....من شعبك التمجيد والتأهيلا* 


*إني شفيت بمجد قربك ساعة ....من لهفة القلب المشوق غليلا* 


*وأبيت شأن ذويك إلا منة ....ليست تبارح ربعك المأهولا* 


*فوسمتني عزا وكيد حواسد .....بهما يعز الفاضل المفضولا* 


*ولسوف تعرف بعدها ياسيدي .....أني أجازي بالجميل جميلا*


*الشاعر الكبير محمد مهدي الجواهري* 
*القصيدة المرتجلة بصوت الشاعر أمام صاحب الجلالة الهاشمية الحسين بن طلال المعظم ألقيت في عمان بتاريخ 2-12-1992*
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
يعطيك ألف عافية يا صديقي

وشكرا على المجهود الكبير
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]











*في ذكرى الرحيل* 




*تَذكرناكَ والذِكرُ طَويلُ* 


*بَكيناكَ وَالجَسَدُ نَحِيلُ* 


*تَقطَعتْ أوصالُنا وآمالُنا* 


*وسَكنَ فِينا الدَمعُ والعَويلُ* 


*أحزانُنا مَنْ سَيُشفِيها غَيرَكَ* 


*إنا نُحِبُكَ وَوجهُكَ الجَميلُ* 


*تِسعَة أعوامٍ علىْ الرَحيلْ* 


*وما أشفانيْ فِيْ رَحيلِكَ غَليلُ* 


*...................* 




*إنيْ أرفَعُ رايةَ حُزنيْ عالِياً* 


*والرايَةُ علىْ قَلبيْ تَميلُ* 


*قَصائِديْ ما كَفتْ لِتُعَبِرَ بُؤسيْ* 


*ونَهرُ دَمعٍ علىْ خَديْ يَسيلُ* 


*يا هاشِمياً وبَقيتَ هاشِمياً* 


*وقُربَكَ مِنْ النَبيِ دَليلٌ* 


*يا أباً حَنوناً وسَتَظلُ حَنوناً* 




*وبَسمَتُكَ علىْ شِفاهِنا تَهيلُ* 


*قدْ بَانَ البَدرُ علىْ وَجهِكَ* 


*فهلْ ليْ إلىْ وَجهِكَ سَبيلُ* 




*.................* 




*لَقينا فيْ عَصرِكَ كُلَ المَحبَةِ* 


*وإنيْ فيْ بَحرِ حُبِكَ لَقَتيلُ* 


*عاشَتْ الجِيادُ فيْ جُودِكَ كَرَماً* 


*فعَرِفنا أنَ لِكَرَمِكَ صَهيلُ* 


*أيا مَنْ قَتلتَ أحزانَنا وآلامَنا* 


*إنْ هَمَنا فيْ رَحيلِكَ ثَقيلُ* 


*رَحلتَ وما بَقىْ لِلقَلبِ دارٌ* 


*وكلُ عَزيزٍ فيْ فُراقِكَ ذَليلُ* 




*....................* 




*ألبَسنا عَمانَ ثَوبَها الأسوَدْ* 


*وما ظَننتُ أنَ لِلثَوبِ بَديلُ* 


*يا سَيديْ أورِدْ عَلينا هُداكَ* 


*إنْ هُداكَ فيْ العَطاءِ جَزيلُ* 




*جَوادٌ علىْ الناسِ بَرحمَتِكَ* 


*والقلبُ مَهما بَكىْ عَليكَ بَخيلُ* 


*أنتَ مَنْ أعَزَ النَاسَ علىْ الأرضِ* 


*وأنتَ خَيرُ الأشرافِ والقَبيلُ* 


*أنتَ طُولَ الحَياةِ لِلفَرَحِ مُقَدِمٌ* 


*فكَيفَ سَنَقصُدُ أحداً وأنتَ السَبيلُ* 


*أنتَ مَعيْ أينَما سَلَكتُ طَريقيْ* 


*فَلا تَترُكنيْ لِهذا الزَمانِ عَليلُ* 


*وإذا اليأسُ عَرضَ عَليكَ هَولَهُ* 


*أيقنَ اليأسُ أنَكَ التَهويلُ* 




*.......................* 




*يا أبا عَبدَ اللهِ يا إبنَ الأجاويدِ* 


*قدْ خَرجَ لِلحُزنِ أشجارٌ ونَخيلُ* 


*زَمانٌ وحُزنٌ ضَربا قصائِديْ* 


*وهُما فيْ الضَربِ حَقيرٌ وذَليلُ* 


*عانَتْ القُدسُ علىْ رَحيلِكِ دِماءاً* 


*وناحَتْ عَليكَ مَكةَ والنِيلُ* 




*ماذا سَيبقىْ فيْ حَياتِنا مِنْ بَعدِكَ* 


*إذا أتانا الحُزنُ جِيلٌ يَتلوه ُجِيلُ* 


*وكيفَ سَنَكتُبُ الشِعرَ مِنْ بَعدِكَ* 


*وفيْ غِنائِنا عِلةٌ والقَلبُ هَزيلُ* 


*ماذا أقولُ يا سَيديْ لَكَ* 


*فقَدْ تَذكرناكَ والذِكرُ طَويلُ* 


*أعوامٌ مَضَتْ عَلىْ رَحيلِكَ* 


*وما أشفانيْ فِيْ رَحيلِكَ غَليلُ*[/align]

----------

